# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Has anyone here successfully went back to training after rotator cuff surgery?

## Tommy Gunn

Fellas I'm very nervous.

I'm a 28 year old male and on Tuesday October 7, 2008 I'm getting rotator cuff surgery (either arthroscopic or mini-open) on my dominant shoulder (right shoulder) to repair my supraspinatus tendon in which 80-90% of it is torn. My doc is going to complete the tear and than reattach it. I work security (I often have to restrain people) so I will be out of work for 12 weeks. I will also be in a sling for the first 6 weeks and my doc will be sending me to physical therapy.

Has anyone here ever had surgery to repair their rotator cuff? I'm not talking about a simple debridement I'm talking about a full blast rotator cuff REPAIR. Can you guys who have please give me some insight as to what I should expect? Did you guys return to hard core training?

Can you guys tell me at what point post op I would be able to start:

1. The 10 Jobe exercises (dumbbell prone rows, dumbbell full can scaption raises, standing cable internal/external rotation, etc.)
2. My regular weightlifting routine
3. Walking on treadmill
4. Running on treadmill
5. Sprinting on track
6. Boxing training
7. Grappling training

Also, for those who had the surgery, when should I expect to safely be able to restrain someone at work (including wrestling, slamming, and punching) WITHOUT having my repair come undone? And when can I expect to be pain free and have my full ROM back?

I asked my doc these things but I would like to know from you guys as well. In case it matters I will be healing WITHOUT the use of any HGH.

----------


## Iced696

I think the answer to that would be an undeniable yes. I'm back to training and my surgery wasn't even successful. I worked security for several years and was a bouncer for over 5 and it involved some heavy take downs as well. If your job will let you, maybe you can sit dispatch for a while (if possible) I suspect that you'll be back in the gym in a few months, just not lifting heavy. Just go slow man. I know you're looking for specific answers but there are none. Expect the pian to suck some serious sack for a while though. 

Relax Bro, you'll be fine.

----------


## MuscleScience

you will be 100% in about a year

----------


## Tommy Gunn

> you will be 100% in about a year


Hey MuscleScience can you give me a ball park estimate at what point post op I would be able to start the following:

1. The 10 Jobe exercises (dumbbell prone rows, dumbbell full can scaption raises, standing cable internal/external rotation, etc.)
2. My regular weightlifting routine
3. Walking on treadmill
4. Running on treadmill
5. Sprinting on track
6. Boxing training
7. Grappling training

Also, when should I expect to safely be able to restrain someone at work (including wrestling, slamming, and punching) WITHOUT having my repair come undone? And when can I expect to be pain free and have my full ROM back?

----------


## MuscleScience

> Hey MuscleScience can you give me a ball park estimate at what point post op I would be able to start the following:
> 
> 1. The 10 Jobe exercises (dumbbell prone rows, dumbbell full can scaption raises, standing cable internal/external rotation, etc.)
> 2. My regular weightlifting routine
> 3. Walking on treadmill
> 4. Running on treadmill
> 5. Sprinting on track
> 6. Boxing training
> 7. Grappling training
> ...


I really cant because even in my own rehab I would have good weeks and bad weeks. I was back to pitching at 100% in a little under a year. I pushed it pretty hard and I think at times that hindered my progress. The best thing I found for me was being conservative with my progression and everything worked out great for me now. My arm feels better than it has ever felt since I was 15.

----------


## Tommy Gunn

2 things I would like you fellas to comment on:

1. What about restraining someone at work? When would I be able to restrain someone WITHOUT the risk of retearing this? 3 months? 5 months? 6 months? 12 months? I have to return to work FULL DUTY 12 weeks post op. I can't go back light duty because I didn't suffer my injury at work. My doc says at about 3-4 months I could safely restrain someone with retearing this. Does that sound right? He said by 3-4 months this will be healed enough where it won't get easily retorn if I had to take down someone. What do you guys think?

2. What about boxing training? When will I be able to go back to hitting the heavy bag full blast WITHOUT the risk of retearing this? 3 months? 5 months? 6 months? 12 months? I would love to get back into amateur boxing again this Spring. Anyone have an idea of when I could return to boxing training? If I remember correctly I think my doc said about 5-6 months post op I could return to boxing training. What do you guys think?

----------


## Iced696

I wish I could help you with that. But you need to remember, your doctor is going to be the one going into your shoulder. Not even he can tell you for sure until he opens you up and really sees the extent of the damage. MRI's don't show everything. My doctor thought mine was repairable until he opened my shoulder up and saw how bad it really was. I know he has done some work already and he may be basing what he is telling you on what he saw originally. It could even be that yours is not as bad as he or you think it is. After the surgery and after your PT starts you'll know more. Until then there's really nothing more anyone can tell you that they haven't already.

----------


## uao85

> 2 things I would like you fellas to comment on:
> 
> 1. What about restraining someone at work? When would I be able to restrain someone WITHOUT the risk of retearing this? 3 months? 5 months? 6 months? 12 months? I have to return to work FULL DUTY 12 weeks post op. I can't go back light duty because I didn't suffer my injury at work. My doc says at about 3-4 months I could safely restrain someone with retearing this. Does that sound right? He said by 3-4 months this will be healed enough where it won't get easily retorn if I had to take down someone. What do you guys think?
> 
> 2. What about boxing training? When will I be able to go back to hitting the heavy bag full blast WITHOUT the risk of retearing this? 3 months? 5 months? 6 months? 12 months? I would love to get back into amateur boxing again this Spring. Anyone have an idea of when I could return to boxing training? If I remember correctly I think my doc said about 5-6 months post op I could return to boxing training. What do you guys think?


I have had quite a few surgeries on both shoulders from sports injuries and most of them were full repairs. Assuming you do absolutely as little as possible for the first 6 weeks then the rest will come easy. If you try to push it, be prepared for another surgery.

These are exercises you will be going in physical therapy so I would give it 8 weeks, but under the supervision of a physical therapist. You will need weeks of stretching to be able to handle weights again.
1. The 10 Jobe exercises (dumbbell prone rows, dumbbell full can scaption raises, standing cable internal/external rotation, etc.)
Normal weight lifting routing, I would say 5 months pending a fast recovery and quick progress through rehab
2. My regular weightlifting routine
3 weeks till walking most likely, even walking will jar your shoulder slightly
3. Walking on treadmill
6 or 7 weeks till light running 
4. Running on treadmill
16-18 weeks for sprinting
5. Sprinting on track
5-6 months till boxing
6. Boxing training
1 year to grapple
7. Grappling training

Now having said that, these are goals that can be attained if you take it slow, taking every bit of advice you can from your PT. Try to push it on the weights or playing a pick up game of basketball or football and get ready for more surgery. Each time I had to go back and have another surgery due to reinjury, it was due to my impatience and trying to push the limits whether it was sports or lifting. I am now 6 surgeries down as of 2.5 yrs ago.

Remington

----------


## lovbyts

Make sure you get a 2nd opinion. I was supposed to have it done. I had fallen HARD skiing where I even fractured the Humeral head. The MRI showed/looked like I had also ripped/detached the tendon but after a 2nd review my doc said it was not ripped but in fact I was one of very few people that had extra tissue/extension on the tendon that looks like it is detached but actually gives you more flexibility. It took a LONG time and I had stretched it quite bad but therapy worked..

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

You should be back training hard 1 1/2 years afterwards. 

BUT, your shoulder will not be the same as it was.

----------


## bigguns38

I know exactly how you feel, I had rotator cuff surgery on jan 6 of 08 its now march 1st . my cuff tendon was 50% torn so the surgeon tore it the rest of the way and then re attached it. Its just now starting to feel strong enough to return to work full duty, but my physical therapist said to work light duty for a while just to be on the safe side. I am a correction officer so there could be some wrestling and take downs involved. I am starting to do light weight lifting with high reps. shoulder feels like it could handle more but I sure the hell dont want to go through another surgery. I plan on lifting light to moderate weights for at least a year just to play it safe.

----------


## lovbyts

Well I may have spoke to soon, read my above post. 6 years later and my shoulder started acting up again 2 months ago and gets quite painful after lifting. I had another MRI done 2 days ago. Looks like I have Degenerative Arthritis (common for my age) scare tissue build up (injury from 6 years ago) and possibly a torn rotator cuff that will require surgery to repair it.  :Frown:  This sucks, just as I got back in shape.

----------


## songdog

I just had rotor cuff surgery in june.Tore off 1 tendon Frayed by bicep tendon.Mess up some disk he said.My doc said no more bench press for me.Good luck with yours

----------


## The Deuce

I had my shoulder OPERATED on in October of 07.. it's AUGUST 09 and I still am QUite hesitant on some exercises... exclusively the Bench Press !! Despite my size I still get scared as HELL when I put 3 plates on the Bar... not to mention when doing DB Presses I get friggen scared as all hell when the left arm starts traveling outside the preferred distance range I like to keep it in.. BLOWING MY SHOULDER OUT WAS THE MOST EXTREME PAIN I HAVE EVER BEEN IN !! Welll close to it anyways... Baby it, do physical therapy, go slow.. build that rotator cuff back up and within 2 years MAX you should be 100% ... I think saying at 100 % at one year is a little bit premature... but that's just My Opinion...

----------


## oraclegd

Last post about training after rotator cuff surgery was in late '08. I had surgery 3 months ago to repair a 3 cm full thickness tear of the supraspinatus tendon in dominant shoulder. Healing seems to be progressing well and ROM improving slowly but steadily. Am now wondering about whether I'll be able to return to weightlifting after full recovery (12-18 months). I am not a bodybuilder but love the pump of weight workouts. I'm in my mid 50's and this may be a factor in how safe it is to return to intensive lifting. Would appreciate any experience anyone has had in this area, esp anyone near my age. thanks.

----------


## lovbyts

I have read a lot of success stories and I'm on my way soon also I think. I have been trying for almost a year to work it out without surgery but it's not going well and if I had surgery when I should have I might be back to lifting by now? Most important is find a good doctor.

----------

